# New light - Dinotte 200L or 600L



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out if a single 200L will be enough for my commute. I ride mostly on lighted streets or MUT trails, but partially on a very long, steep, dark downhill (down the back side of the zoo for those in Portland reading this). Now I know the 600L will produce tons of light, but it's $400. Is the 200L sufficient for illuminating dark roads? With winter here and daylight savings around the corner I'm looking at riding in the dark both morning and evening. I'd rather not spend the extra $170, but if it's the difference between doing it right I'll cough it up.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't know, but I have a Fenix L2D and it puts out a lot of light. You could buy two Fenix L2D Premium lights for $125, and each puts out 175 lumens in turbo mode. Throw in a 3-pack of Twofish Lockblocks for $15, and your total cost is only a fraction of either Dinotte light. Plus the Fenix lights run on rechargeable AA batteries that are very light, inexpensive and easy to recharge.


----------



## kdiehl (Feb 19, 2007)

I have the 200L and I think it's fine up to about 15 mph, then I start to feel like I'm riding beyond what I can see. 

The beam is narrow enough that you will not get any help from the light when making a 90 degree corner. If there's no street light, you'll be turning into darkness.

That being said, it's tiny, easy to mount, burns a long time, commands attention from on-coming traffic, and I'm quite happy with it. I just slow down at night.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Thanks kdiehl. Do you feel safe riding in traffic with this light?


----------



## hankbrandenburg (Aug 3, 2007)

I commute 18 miles to work with the 600. I find it adequate about 80% of the time. A couple of areas I ride through have no external lighting. One MUT section is about 2 miles through woods - very dark. The light does a good job but I do slow down in this area and a dark neighborhood to compensate.

I am very happy with the Dinotte headlight/tailight combo - they run on a single battery, are very bright and seem to be quite sturdy. Of course, it does cost $$$ for these lights.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Dinotte had the 200L on sale for $99 last weekend.
Looks like there maybe some new lights out that give Dinotte a run for their money (pun intended)
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=352281


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

superjohnny said:


> I'm trying to figure out if a single 200L will be enough for my commute. I ride mostly on lighted streets or MUT trails, but partially on a very long, steep, dark downhill (down the back side of the zoo for those in Portland reading this). Now I know the 600L will produce tons of light, but it's $400. Is the 200L sufficient for illuminating dark roads? With winter here and daylight savings around the corner I'm looking at riding in the dark both morning and evening. I'd rather not spend the extra $170, but if it's the difference between doing it right I'll cough it up.


I will not upgrade. I will not upgrade. I will not upgrade.


dam, that 600l looks SWEET. I have the old 5W on 4 AA's... and it is good enough for trails/mut/street...

The 5W dinotte compares to this setup by 1 notch:

2 Cat Eye HL-EL500's ( 1 watt each ) http://www.amazon.com/CatEye-Bike-H...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1193768636&sr=1-14

2 planet bike 1 watt lights 
http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Bike-S...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1193768667&sr=1-10

The 5W dinotte is like have 3 HL-EL500's mounted with the 2 Planet Bikes.


I will not upgrade. I will not upgrade. but hey, you only live once.


----------



## hankbrandenburg (Aug 3, 2007)

life is short. life is short. life is short.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*like brighter lights in traffic and at dusk*



superjohnny said:


> Is the 200L sufficient for illuminating dark roads? With winter here and daylight savings around the corner I'm looking at riding in the dark both morning and evening. QUOTE]
> 
> In total darkness I find it takes much less light to make me feel comfortable.


----------



## kdiehl (Feb 19, 2007)

superjohnny said:


> Thanks kdiehl. Do you feel safe riding in traffic with this light?


Well, actually, I never feel quite safe riding in traffic! 

At night I, ride neighborhood streets with a short section of a busier highway. I think that the Ninotte tail light makes me feel more secure that the headlight, but yes, in light traffic I feel comfortable. I find that cars can't figure out what I am and slow down or swing wide. 

But then again, I had a lady at a gas station look right at me and my lights and still pull out in front of me. She slammed on her brakes before reaching the street, so maybe she just misjudged my speed.


----------



## schwinnrider32 (Aug 22, 2004)

I used a DiNotte 5W Ultralight(120 lumens) for years. It was fine for my commute, but I always felt like I wanted more light. Then I switched for a 200L---much brighter beam and better run time. Now I have a 600L on my bars and a 200L on my helmet. I think no matter how bright your lighting is, there's always that little voice inside that screams for more light.


----------

